# NKPS... Chateau Gramaphone Nov '13



## perjury saint (Nov 24, 2013)

'Chateau Gramaphone'

This was actually the last visit of our '1100 Belgium Tour' but we couldn't wait any longer to share it with you!! It wasn't on our list to begin with, but a chance meeting with a fellow moocher at the 'Dentorium' (thanks again fella!!) and we had the location and worked out that if we went all out foot to the floor we'd have just enough time to do her and make it back to the ferry!!
So off we shot... Only to realise that its a bit of a bugger to get into unless you 'know'... Luckily for us though a group were already in there and heard our attempts at entry and kindly let us in (thanks again guys!!)
A PROPER beauty this one!! Just wish that we'd had more time...
Heres some pics... Hope you enjoy them as much as we enjoyed taking them!! Mine and NKs pics up together as usual... 






 






















 



















 







Well there it is and that's only half of it!! The other half is inaccessible!!
Lots more to come from The NKPS 1100 Belgium Tour!! Thanks for lookin all!! ​


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 25, 2013)

YES, some real beauties there !! Top Touring


----------



## krela (Nov 25, 2013)

Cracking stuff as always.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 25, 2013)

Amazing house,thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 25, 2013)

So good I'm lost for words...........


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 25, 2013)

Epic photos both


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 27, 2013)

Lovely lovely stuff!!!


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 27, 2013)

Excellent report, I love places like this.


----------

